# 10 year anniversary and I just found out what I have...



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all,

My saga starts like a lot of others peoples. I was living in Canada in 2004 and 18 years old when DP/DR first hit me. I was on Minocycline for acne and smoked a joint with some friends. After that, nothing has been the same. I started to have the visual disturbances and got a lot worse over the following month. I ended up with vivid dreams and severe insomnia (from a wierd feeling of having a jolt run down my nerves and into my arms and legs).

My symptoms

-Difficulty falling asleep (entire body feels tense)

-Vivid dreams (all of these involve me having a panic attack only in the dream)

-Visual disturbances (floaters, double vision, blurred vision, visual snow, fog on everything)

-Feeling like I'm in a dreamlike state

-Severe anxiety

-Depression

Anyhow, I finally ended up at a psychiatrist after dealing with this for almost two years and almost failing out of college. We tried a laundry list of medications (none of which totally helped) that I'll describe below. I was alright after having it about 8 years and at least got rid of the visual disturbances for a couple of years. Then I had some serious stress in my life recently and I'm right back to the worst of it. Anyways, here's my list of meds and experience with them.

SSRI - No impact

Zoloft - No impact

Lexapro - No impact

TCA - Made me seriously depressed

Desipramine

Wellbutrin - Helps intermittently but I'm sure its my body rebounding from it making me worse

Stimulants - Most help of any class

Dexedrine - Most help of any drug I have tried. I now have an engineering degree and didn't feel like total shit for the five years I took it

Desoxyn - If you want your concentration back, it's in this drug. Good luck getting a prescription

Concerta - No impact

Adderall - No impact

Buspar - Helped with the sleep and took the edge off of the fatigue with no side effects

Mirapex - No impact

Benzos - Only mild help with sleep

Klonopin - No impact

Valium - No impact on DP/DR but I do happen to like it

Xanax - Helps with sleep a little bit

Verset - Google this one; if you want to experience why people get addicted to drugs, get this before a surgery

SNRI - No impact

Effexor XR - No impact

Cymbalta - Nausea caused me to discontinue

TSH - Actually strangely helped for about a day before making all the symptoms worse

My future plans are to try some of the more tried and true medications that seem to help people with this disorder. I did not know I had it until recently and am going to start taking Lamictal this weekend. I will say that I finished engineering school and have worked full time as an engineer at a large corporation for the past five years with great reviews. I have had relationship problems related to this disorder though and I'm sick of it. I will not stop working to eliminate these symptoms until I've exhausted all avenues.

Anyhow, I'm here on the forums now and look forward to getting to know you guys. Hopefully we'll all find reality again here sometime soon.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

texas2006 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My saga starts like a lot of others peoples. I was living in Canada in 2004 and 18 years old when DP/DR first hit me. I was on Minocycline for acne and smoked a joint with some friends. After that, nothing has been the same. I started to have the visual disturbances and got a lot worse over the following month. I ended up with vivid dreams and severe insomnia (from a wierd feeling of having a jolt run down my nerves and into my arms and legs).
> 
> ...


Please let us know how the lamictal works!


----------



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Not sure how they went away, but I started taking 5 mg of dexedrine and actually eased up partially on my DP/Dr and gave me all of my concentration back. Strangely enough, concerta, desoxyn, adderall that are all in the same class did nothing and them bam, dexedrine (Vyvanse I have also tried and the effect is similar). Sometime after the 6 year mark most of the visual disturbances went away out of the blue.


----------



## buzzcutseason (Dec 2, 2013)

Did Lamictal have any effect on you?


----------



## keemogeee (Feb 20, 2015)

" I was on Minocycline for acne and smoked a joint with some friends. After that, nothing has been the same. I started to have the visual disturbances and got a lot worse over the following month. I ended up with vivid dreams and severe insomnia (from a wierd feeling of having a jolt run down my nerves and into my arms and legs). "

EXACTLY my scenario..


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

Minocycline and Its sister Doxycycline really do affect my DP/DR so i'm not surprised that it coupled with a dissociative drug could set off a trigger.


----------

